# Moparmatty/Hornet's Weekly Sitdown, Week 5



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> Sorry I'm late guys. Mother Natures being mean up here and she had to be dealt with. I was in such a rush this week to get here, I forgot to bring my bow. So there'll be no score from me this week. If you haven't already, get up to the line and fling a couple more practice arrows before week get going.




```

```
betcha got your shovel though.... heheheheeeeeee

p.s. my shovels are made for the beach....:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok. My dial is acting up so bare with me.

Here is this weeks participants and their scores:

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Raider2000 - 21 19 14 16 23 18 14 24 15 20 
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
thunderbolt - 32 31 30 30 30 30 29 30 30 30
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> betcha got your shovel though.... heheheheeeeeee
> ...


Can you guess which finger I'm holding up?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

smoe dang_ nice _shooting !!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well it looks like we have our first "Pine Rider" of the evening. Raider you get an "A" for effort but someone has to be first and it looks like it's your unlucky night.

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Raider2000 - 21 19 14 16 23 18 14 24 15 20 
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
thunderbolt - 32 31 30 30 30 30 29 30 30 30
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Man I'd love to see the numbers back up over 20. I know t more work for those running it (and I appreciate the work) but sometimes I just need a little help getting through a few of these ends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Tried to get in this shoot for the first time only to have mother nature rain on my parade. Guess I just sit on the side and watch the arrows fly...:darkbeer:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Man I'd love to see the numbers back up over 20. I know t more work for those running it (and I appreciate the work) but sometimes I just need a little help getting through a few of these ends.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Youll do fine this week, at least you didn't post a 29 in the 4th


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Man I'd love to see the numbers back up over 20. I know t more work for those running it (and I appreciate the work) but sometimes I just need a little help getting through a few of these ends.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking the same thing... need help to sqeek through for a bit:embara:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

WOW! It's only the second end and we've already got a tie. Wonder who's gonna make it through?

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Raider2000 - 21 19 14 16 23 18 14 24 15 20 
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
thunderbolt - 32 31 30 30 30 30 29 30 30 30
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Youll do fine this week, at least you didn't post a 29 in the 4th


I waited until the 7th to do that. I need to be shooting something bigger than acc's


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

sharkred7 said:


> Youll do fine this week, at least you didn't post a 29 in the 4th


Usually when I find a 29, there's another one close by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Who's it gonna be Charlie or the baker lady?

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27

Well I guess that answers that question. Nana, I hope you brought lots of goodies to share on the pine. :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Usually when I find a 29, there's another one close by.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
yup... right here...:wave3:... that would be mine !!....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

"_Who's it gonna be Charlie or the baker lady?

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27

"_



now AC... be nice the the cookie lady...

a womans scorn and such ....:wink:

LOLOL


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> "_Who's it gonna be Charlie or the baker lady?
> 
> archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
> nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27
> ...


Bring on the snicker doodles.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*focus...*

ever been so focused on a task at hand, that you ended up breaking the sound barrier..?? !!...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Who's gonna be the next one to walk to the plank?

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
thunderbolt - 32 31 30 30 30 30 29 30 30 30
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31

Looks like it'd be one of my fellow Syrup Suckers. Have a seat over there Mr. Bolt. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Ouch! Charlie, Charlie, Charlie. What happend man? Make room for him over there on the bench. He's gonna need a good stiff drink after that end.

archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31

That was a close one "Oh Bootless One". :zip:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok. It's the fifth end.

SP. I'm speachless. I'm begining to think you like pulling splinters out of your butt. 

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
south-paaw - 30 31 31 28 29 33 31 30 29 29
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

.....errr-ahhhh... thanks AC...:darkbeer::darkbeer:

and here's some more snicker doodles..!!...:banana:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Boy it's awefully quiet in here tonight. Is that crickets I hear?

Nope...... Just the sound of the wind driving snow or freezing rain against the windows.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*awwwwwhhh nuts !!*

hey..ahhhh.. AC.... can i have some of those..???... heheheheeeeeee..

:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

6th end boys and girl. Who didn't pull it together this time?

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Spoon13 - 31 32 33 32 33 30 31 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31

TAG! Your it Spoon!


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Who's it gonna be Charlie or the baker lady?
> 
> archerycharlie - 33 30 31 24 25 28 30 31 28 29
> nanayak - 31 30 29 29 30 29 27 30 29 27
> ...


Got lots of cookies tonight... and in honor of Hornet's Bday... :beer: for the pine warmers & Reese's Peanut butter cup cookies..  and chocolate peanut butter cup cookies...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

archerycharlie said:


> Bring on the snicker doodles.


coming right up!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks AC! I was really sweating the 4th end. Don't worry I'll be there soon enough:darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Ok. It's the fifth end.
> 
> SP. I'm speachless. I'm begining to think you like pulling splinters out of your butt.
> 
> ...


I'll pull them out! Bend over Sweetie.... :wink::hug::kiss:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


Well looky here. Looks like we've got ourselve another shoot off. Back up to the line Crag and Vince. Let's see what you two are made of?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

:moviecorn


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> I'll pull them out! Bend over Sweetie.... :wink::hug::kiss:




```

```
........:wink:

:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33 
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33

And the tie goes to........ Va Vince. Good job Vince. Way to hold it together and send Crag in search of pine needles.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I swear one bad end. GGRRRRRRRR!!!!
Oh well. Next week folks. Next week. 

Starting to sound like my Battle Cry. 



Moparmatty said:


> 6th end boys and girl. Who didn't pull it together this time?
> 
> archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
> Crag - 31 32 32 30 31 31 31 30 30 33
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Well. We're getting down to seeing who this weeks winner is gonna be.

8th end. 

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Va Vince - 33 32 31 32 30 33 31 31 31 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31

Well Vince. It had to be someone I guess. :noidea:
Better luck next time.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

9th end folks! Place your bets!

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Looks like you's guys are in a shoots off.

Who's gonna Git 'er Done?


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ........:wink:
> ...


:d:d:d


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

sharkred7 said:


> Thanks AC! I was really sweating the 4th end. Don't worry I'll be there soon enough:darkbeer:




Hey!!!! Do ya like snicker doodles? Well do ya?:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh well made er farther than I thought I would!

Make room and pass the cookies


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh Oh! Looks like it's not going to be Bill or Marcus heading for a seat.

Sharkred7 - 33 31 31 29 33 32 33 33 32 31 
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Take a seat Shark. You're done buddy.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Hey!!!! Do ya like snicker doodles? Well do ya?:wink:


One of my favorites!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

10th end lady and germs.

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
Hornet - 33 33 33 32 31 31 32 32 33 31

Well Hornet. You made it pretty far this week. I think everyone else sandbagged a little more this week just to help you along. Have another drink on me. :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> 10th end lady and germs.
> 
> archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
> Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
> ...




```

```
right-right

exactly !

heheeeee.. Happy Birthday BH !!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's have a big round of clap for our finalists this week.

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
dutchy - 31 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

But we might as well get on with the show.

Looks like the last of tonights Syrup Suckers is heading for Splintersville.
There's always next week Craig. Damn those averages!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Those are some pretty good looking scores there Gentlemen.

But it looks as though "Wild Bill" let loose a couple of wild ones on this end.

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 31 31 33 33 32 32 33 33 32 32
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Have a seat Bill. Someone pass that man some cookies!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

hehehehe, thanks matty! thanks for taking the reigns from bh tonight

good shooting everyone, cheers


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hope you saved some of those Reese's peanut butter ones!:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

It's getting near the end . Who's it gonna be?

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Not another tie!!!!!!

Let's see who the better shot is this time.

X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Not gonna find out this time around.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33

Looks like X Hunter couldn't handle Marcus's heat. Either way. Goodshooting you two. Now go sit down Brad!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You all are rockin' and rollin'....

Thanks Matty :thumb:

Is acherpap...gonna fold....is X Hunter gonna get it done...or is Kangaroo Jack gonna take it back across the pond :noidea: 

And I am not supposed to get splinters on my birthday....


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice shootin all! Thanks for taking over Matt:darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok EVERYONE!!! Let give a big round of applause to these two fine gentlemen. They put up some great scores but it's time to see who the best of the best really is for this week.

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice shooting Pap! A 29X round is respectable, what happened on the other arrow!:wink:

Congrats!

Had fun see ya next week


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

archerpap - 32 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33
Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33 

It took another shoot off to decide this weeks winner but was Archerpap edging out Marcus by two points to take the win!

Great shooting Pap!

Well thanks for coming out everyone. Sorry again for the late start. I know I wasn't as entertaining as your regular host but we still managed to get through it all. Hopefully I won't forget my bow next week so I can post a score.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Nice shooting pap!! :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

you did good pilgrim...

great job matt ... thanks for getting it done !!!

:darkbeer::darkbeer:

take your time with the snow... its just going to fill back in ...:tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shooting Pap!!! 

Thanks again Matty for stepping up in Hornets abscense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Matty :thumb: ya did well my syrup suckin' brotha...

Congrats archerpap.....I guess the dots weren't green this week


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Matt for running the shoot while hornet was out celebrating his birthday and getting plastered.:mg:

Congratulations Pap for a good shooting this week.

C ya all next week and be looking for some more snicker doodles.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> X Hunter - 33 33 32 33 32 33 33 32 33 33
> Marcus - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 32 32 33
> 
> Looks like X Hunter couldn't handle Marcus's heat. Either way. Goodshooting you two. Now go sit down Brad!


Shot that round with 2 bent arrows so that kina sucked!!! Tried another tonite with one bent arrow and that sucked too!!! SO my new ones will be here Fri!!! Then watch out no more x droppin then!!! I hope


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks all!! I was at work and was unable to join in tonight. It was one of those nights that everything just felt perfect!! Brad, get them 27's straight. I tried a few bent one in the past, and trust me, they just don't work. The only problem I don't like about them is they are easy to bend. Our state indoor shoot uses the round bails like used in FITA, and wood target holders. Well it never fails, before the weekend is over, I've blown through the bail and just keep picking away at the lumber. I've probably bent at least 5 27's in the past 2 years.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> Shot that round with 2 bent arrows so that kina sucked!!! Tried another tonite with one bent arrow and that sucked too!!! SO my new ones will be here Fri!!! Then watch out no more x droppin then!!! I hope


How are you bending your arrows?

I know how MINE get bent...from getting PISSED and slinging them down range, bouncing off the concrete floor! :mg: But that's just me :wink:


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Well hey that was my best score yet but I'm improving.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Thanks all!! I was at work and was unable to join in tonight. It was one of those nights that everything just felt perfect!! Brad, get them 27's straight. I tried a few bent one in the past, and trust me, they just don't work. The only problem I don't like about them is they are easy to bend. Our state indoor shoot uses the round bails like used in FITA, and wood target holders. Well it never fails, before the weekend is over, I've blown through the bail and just keep picking away at the lumber. I've probably bent at least 5 27's in the past 2 years.


Yea I got new ones coming and I went through 4 doz last year....:mg:



DHawk2 said:


> How are you bending your arrows?
> 
> I know how MINE get bent...from getting PISSED and slinging them down range, bouncing off the concrete floor! :mg: But that's just me :wink:


Still shooting the old ones from last year.... Dont really know how they are bending b ut they are deffinatly bent.



Mabey an arrow straightner is in order when I got to LAS


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll have to NOT wait until the last minute to shoot next week. I tried to sneak in some shooting Tues afternoon but the rain started on end 3 and got very heavy by end 5. I don't mind the rain or the cold but 39 deg and heavy rain sucks. Guess I'm a sissy...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Yea I got new ones coming and I went through 4 doz last year....:mg:
> 
> Mabey an arrow straightner is in order when I got to LAS


Most of mine are being bent up near the tip. That heavy tip and thin wall just don't hold up to well. I can cut mine down for dad to use, so he's got plenty. I just cut down 6 yesterday, and have 6 more to cut down and change the nock inserts for him. Now I have him playing with some different weight tips. Was shooting 150gr., but I have some 225gr pro points, and some 250gr pp pins I want him to try.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

archerpap said:


> Most of mine are being bent up near the tip. That heavy tip and thin wall just don't hold up to well. I can cut mine down for dad to use, so he's got plenty. I just cut down 6 yesterday, and have 6 more to cut down and change the nock inserts for him. Now I have him playing with some different weight tips. Was shooting 150gr., but I have some 225gr pro points, and some 250gr pp pins I want him to try.


Yea im slinging 300gr in the nose of mine.... Kinda hellish on the shafts.... But man do they drill that baby x!!!!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

LOL ok I admit I got a little nervous as that final round came up!
Great shooting archerpap! :darkbeer:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Yea im slinging 300gr in the nose of mine.... Kinda hellish on the shafts.... But man do they drill that baby x!!!!


When ya get'em tuned right, they are drillers for sure!!! I have both 300gr pro points and pro point pins. Either one works for me. Points open up the X/10 ring a little more than the pins do, but either way, ya got big holes to focus on!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Marcus said:


> LOL ok I admit I got a little nervous as that final round came up!
> Great shooting archerpap! :darkbeer:


Thanks Marcus, great shooting for you as well!!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shooting everyone! Congrats PAP! :clap:

Matty you did a great job running things this week. :clap:

We have started shooting our local league but we shoot five spot.... so I don't know of I will be able to shoot anymore Vegas rounds or not. I may be a spectator from now on. :sad:


----------

